# The Nicklebacks go Country!



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

It's true. I was listening to a country station ( I know, the shame) driving back to town from SK tonight and heard a song about staying up all night long, partying, obligatory reference to CCR, etc. Then I switched to the local rock station and not five minutes later heard a song sounding very similar to the aforementioned, getting out and partying, staying out late, obligatory reference to CCR etc., even sounded country, but like the Nicklebacks. It was, it was the Nicklebacks. Oh the shame.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

what was the song?


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Yes,...we need the name of the song....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, now that's a hard one as I don't listen to country or the Nicklebacks at all-OK once. Something about getting up and getting out????? The country song was about staying up all night. Sorry, but perhaps someone more conversant in these idioms can help.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;VrwjnqEP66U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrwjnqEP66U[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I know the song, it has a slight new country flavour, kinda like Taylor Swift...But I'd also say new country is pretty much just rock and roll with hokey, down home lyrics.
Others from the rock genre have dabbled in it as well eg. BonJovi, Def Leppard.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The video for this song is entertaining, but it's too repetative with the wrong structure choice for me personally - I dig other tunes of theirs.

I don't listen to the radio


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks kw, that's the tune, stone cold country (nowadays) for sure, but the video makes it seem more uptown. The country tune was "Up All Night" by Deric (sic) Ruttan.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Greath Tune, with a SHIT LOAD of babes in bikini..seriously..what's not to like..


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> Greath Tune, with a SHIT LOAD of babes in bikini..seriously..what's not to like..


Too many people on this forum, the only thing not to like about this video is Nickleback. 
To me, great tune, great band, great video with a SHIT LOAD of babes in bikini!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

PLEASE DON"T SHOOT ME










BUT THIS IS COUNTRY!

YouTube - Patsy Cline - Crazy
[video=youtube;K-wJNpWgss8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8[/video]​


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

@KOTG well its certainly "country". and defenitely more "real" country compared to some repetetive bland pop-rock band reaching out into repetetive,bland,country-flavoured pop-rock.

Bobby


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bobby said:


> @KOTG well its certainly "country". and defenitely more "real" country compared to some repetetive bland pop-rock band reaching out into repetetive,bland,country-flavoured pop-rock.
> 
> Bobby


or put another way, its simple catchy, entertaining tunes for the internet generation.
I dont subscribe to the notion that for music to be good, it all has to be penned in blood by angst ridden tortured souls on the brink of over-dosing or suicide.

Its the difference between a campfire story and a 19th century Russian novel. They each have their place.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm

I think there is a difference between a 20th century campfire story and a 21st century redefinition of what they think a campfire story may have been. Like people that go around painting things with white and gold using a sponge and calling it "Victorian" as any historian would say a "Victorian" would shudder to see that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another great POP tune by Nickelback. Chad knows how to write them. Nothing wrong with Nickelback in my books. He will be able to afford some new PRS's with what they make off this song. The babes don't hurt either.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Not Country - just not hard-edged rock.

Personally, I don't have a problem with Nickleback - I think they have their success and should be congratulated for it. While I can listen to a few songs of theirs, I do find his vocal style a little too repetive and one dimensional and like many other artists, I can manage a few of their tunes but it starts to sound all the same and then I need a change. Sarah McGlauglin comes to mind in that category - I love her melancholy style but after a few tunes I need to change it up or commit suicide.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I was feeling bad for that female cop, glad it worked out for her.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Diablo said:


> or put another way, its simple catchy, entertaining tunes for the internet generation.
> I dont subscribe to the notion that for music to be good, it all has to be penned in blood by angst ridden tortured souls on the brink of over-dosing or suicide.
> 
> Its the difference between a campfire story and a 19th century Russian novel. They each have their place.


if some people find it entertaining,thats their perogative of course. but i dont.

i dont believe its so much like comparing Dostoyevsky to a campfire story,really.with all due respect i think thats reaching a bit.Patsy Cline wasnt singing songs that took a great deal of effort to comprehend,they were just great songs sung by a woman with a beautiful voice full of real emotion.

imo,its more like comparing a really good campfire story, to a shitty one.

but thats just me.

Bobby


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Patsy Cline should get off her lazy ass and cover some Nickelback stuff ie Far Away, then we'd have a fair comparison. Is she scared ?


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Patsy Cline should get off her lazy ass and cover some Nickelback stuff ie Far Away, then we'd have a fair comparison. Is she scared ?


a woman whos been dead for decades vs. Chad Kroeger

if i was forming a band and needed a vocalist,id choose Cline,in her current state.

Bobby


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bobby said:


> a woman whos been dead for decades vs. Chad Kroeger
> 
> if i was forming a band and needed a vocalist,id choose Cline,in her current state.
> 
> Bobby


Now who's "reaching a bit"? lol


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Now who's "reaching a bit"? lol


ok,maybe a little bit,ill give you that....

but just a tiny bit 

Bobby


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm just surprised this thread has gotten this far without any major Nickleback bashing? Where am I? Is this the Guitars Canada forum? This is not normal activity?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Nickelback and don't listen to them, but I gotta give them props for their sense of humour at the beginning of the video: "Nickelback! You got me Nickelback ?!?". I like that they don't take themselves too seriously ... but not enough for me to listen to the whole song !
hwopv


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Bevo said:


> I was feeling bad for that female cop, glad it worked out for her.


Oh for a German Blond in Police Drag


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

I think alot of people hate nickleback because its the populor thing to do. I like them, for the most part there just great basic rock songs, what makes them any different from ACDC? They followed the same forumula for there whole carrer and look how that turned out.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree. When I was a kid, the cool thing for us guys was to hate on Duran Duran, George Michael, Michael Jackson and Culture Club.
Somebody had to be buying their CD's/tapes though.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Pepper_Roni said:


> I think alot of people hate nickleback because its the populor thing to do. I like them, for the most part there just great basic rock songs, what makes them any different from ACDC? They followed the same forumula for there whole carrer and look how that turned out.


well,not alot makes them different from AC/DC.

except for Angus Young,Malcolm Young,and Bon Scott,or Brian Young.

if they all joined Nickleback,and kicked the others out(i suppose they could keep the same drummer,then id like them probably.

so its just a slight lineup problem.

seriously though,AC/DC never even pretended to be doing anything the least bit sophisticated. nor did they make sappy,sugary pop songs. they just did "full on,amps on 11,everyone in the band is drunk and has at least one v.d. and not only do we not care,we'll even write songs about it" blues-rock.

Bobby


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

Bobby said:


> well,not alot makes them different from AC/DC.
> 
> except for Angus Young,Malcolm Young,and Bon Scott,or Brian Young.
> 
> ...


I didnt say they made the same kind of music, but wasant ACDC known as a three cord rock group, alot of there songs were similar, basic rock songs, awesome none the less, but as nickleback they followed a formula for most there songs. You dont have to like nickelback, im just saying think of why you dont like them.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

AC/DC never played country.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

WCGill said:


> AC/DC never played country.


But country played AC/DC!

[YOUTUBE]zHtuGMHWAf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Pepper_Roni said:


> I didnt say they made the same kind of music, but wasant ACDC known as a three cord rock group, alot of there songs were similar, basic rock songs, awesome none the less, but as nickleback they followed a formula for most there songs. You dont have to like nickelback, im just saying think of why you dont like them.


i know very well why i dont like them. sugary,sappy formulaic.nothing they write,or play,stirs up any real emotion in me. it doesnt move me in the least. i dont need any more reason then that not to like it.

of course as far as complexity and being formulaic goes,there isnt much if any difference between them,and ac/dc or George Jones,or B.B. King,for that matter. but whats IN that formula makes all the difference,and i aint talking about chord progressions or technical ability or whatever.

if their music moves you,great. but it doesnt do anything for me.

Bobby


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

But country played AC/DC!

You definitely are iconic when another genre covers you. I wonder if it'll ever happen for the Nicklebacks. Have you heard Lucinda Willliams' version of "It's a Long Way to the Top"?-killer!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Hayseed Dixie.

[video=youtube;NMfh4WQuGc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMfh4WQuGc8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

WCGill said:


> But country played AC/DC!
> 
> You definitely are iconic when another genre covers you. I wonder if it'll ever happen for the Nicklebacks. Have you heard Lucinda Willliams' version of "It's a Long Way to the Top"?-killer!


i wouldnt really say its much of a different genre,they both make pop music,particularly nowadays. i suppose in one case its more rock,and in another its more country tinged,but its all pop. not that theres necessarily anything wrong with that.

and why do you keep calling them "the nicklebacks" anyway ? just curious.

but in answer to your question,i do not believe anyone very "relevant" ,for lack of a better word,will ever cover their material.imo.

and please dont bring this thread back up when justin bieber,lady gaga or toby keith does a version of one of their songs.i said "relevant",not "hacky but well-known".

Bobby


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

and why do you keep calling them "the nicklebacks" anyway ? just curious.

You'll have to do a post search for the answer to that one.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Bobby said:


> i wouldnt really say its much of a different genre,they both make pop music,particularly nowadays. i suppose in one case its more rock,and in another its more country tinged,but its all pop.


I can't agree with this statement whatsoever. Shook Me All Night Long is rock. Just because it it appeals to huge audience doesn't mean it falls into the pop genre. If that were the case, songs like Wish You Were Hear, Spirit of Radio or Whole Lotta Love would also be considered pop by your definition?


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

ne1roc said:


> I can't agree with this statement whatsoever. Shook Me All Night Long is rock. Just because it it appeals to huge audience doesn't mean it falls into the pop genre. If that were the case, songs like Wish You Were Hear, Spirit of Radio or Whole Lotta Love would also be considered pop by your definition?


i meant what Nickleback does,is mainly pop music,with rock components to it,sure,but still pop music,imo. as i said,nothing inherently wrong with that though of course.

and i would consider what Shania Twain does pop music. again,country tinged pop music,but pop,and again,theres of course nothing necessarily wrong with that either.

i wasnt saying that "you shook me all...." by AC/DC was "pop". i may have phrased what i said badly. hell,among bands embodying a balls to the wall,almost punk(but while at least knowing how to play) ethos,AC/DC would be high on that list.

then again,its all popular to varying degrees,so in the larger sense,its all pop.reminds me of the old louis armstrong quote: 
“All music is folk music, I ain't never heard no horse sing a song". well,all this music is popular in one way or another with people,if it wasnt at all,we wouldnt be disscussing it.

Bobby


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

WCGill said:


> and why do you keep calling them "the nicklebacks" anyway ? just curious.
> 
> You'll have to do a post search for the answer to that one.


ok,ill put that on my to do list.

Bobby


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ugh...this "country" talk is getting tedious.
Its a simple R n' R party tune.
IMO its no more country than Every Rose Has Its Thorn.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> But country played AC/DC!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zHtuGMHWAf0[/YOUTUBE]


Not my cup of tea, but nowhere near as bad as this travesty:[video=youtube;ReDEUhRXS3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReDEUhRXS3U&feature=related[/video]
I'm actually embarassed for her (and the douche that gets caught dancing to this schlockfest at 2:01).


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought that kicked ass, real rock, unlike Shania's acoustic guitar and dobro version-tepid, bleached and oh-so Nashville, pure crap. Celine's not my favourite however and I don't know the other singer.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol..."real rock"?? Oh gawd!
It was pretty much bad karaoke on steroids!

But I agree, Shania's version had all the edge stripped from it. But I give her credit for putting her own tame spin on it.


----------

